# Teamspeak 3 Einstellungen



## Dexis (8. April 2010)

Moin.

Unsere Gilde möchte schon seit längerem den neuen Ts3 Client zum raiden benutzen. Allerdings habe ich ein technisches Problem: mein Mikrofon bzw. meine Stimmaufnahme funktioniert nicht. Nachdem ich heute zum wiederholten Mal das Programm de- und wieder neuinstalliert habe fiel mir auf, dass das Symbol für "Mikrofon aktivieren" bei mir eingegraut (nicht nutzbar/anklickbar) ist. Auch wenn ich einen Server betrete und dann unter dem Reiter Status schaue, ist die einzige nicht nutzbare Fähigkeit das "Mikrofon aktivieren".
Ich habe in den Einstellungen (und auch im Setup Wizzard) bereits alles nachgesehen, man kann aber diese Funktion nicht ändern. Die Lautstärke-Regelungen des PCs sind auch richtig eingestellt. In den Ts3-Optionen ist alles aktiviert, was ein automatisches Stummschalten verhindert. Und bevor jetzt einer kommt und meint, mein Headset wäre defekt: ich habe bis gestern abend noch Ts2 ganz normal benutzt, daran kann es nicht liegen. Laut Windows Updater gibt es auch keine aktuelleren Treiber für die Soundkarte, falls da etwas unkompatibel wäre.

Ich hab das Thema auch schon in einem reinen Technik-Forum gepostet, leider antworten die da nicht so schnell drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kennt sich da jemand mit aus? Oder hat dasselbe bzw. das gleiche Problem gehabt?
Ich danke euch für mögliche Antworten!

MfG
Dex


----------



## muehe (8. April 2010)

das is normal da das Mikro ja aktiviert ist


hast du denn über Einstellungen -> Optionen -> Aufnahme das richtige Aufnahmegerät ausgewählt


----------



## Dexis (8. April 2010)

Naja, ich kann mich aber daran erinnern, dass dieses Symbol mal normal in Farbe (grün) dargestellt wurde, als ich Anfang des Jahres eine ältere Beta-Version getestet habe - und da konnte ich kurzzeitig auch sprechen.
Ich komme halt einfach nicht dahinter, an welchen Einstellungen das sonst liegen könnte....


----------



## muehe (8. April 2010)

was ist das denn für eine Soundkarte ?


----------



## Dexis (8. April 2010)

Hab den Fehler gefunden.

Der Aufnahmemodus stand standardmäßig auf "Automatisch besten Modus wählen", das habe ich auf Directsound geändert und es lief normal.
Warum diese Aspekt jetzt auf einmal ging und nicht schon die xyz Versuche vorher, weiß ich jetzt selber nicht^^
Vielleicht haben die anderen Betas nicht mit meinem System korrespondiert.
Aber gut, somit erledigt.
Dank dir trotzdem, muehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

